# Anthro reptiles with breasts?



## TransformerRobot (Sep 2, 2013)

This is a really divisive topic among furries from what I've noticed before.

What are your thoughts on female anthro reptiles having breasts? Do you think it's okay that they do, or is it unnatural and illogical?

If you say no to reptilian breasts, then what are other ways to represent the female gender in scalies?


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 2, 2013)

Nope, don't like them on reptiles, even worse on feral dragons...

Other ways of showing an animal is a female... Except for the obvious, I notice many artists play around with eyes and facial structure. Body type wise, some artists make them more slender and less musculature (excluding related fetishes ofc).


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 2, 2013)

When you think about it, the notion of anthropomorphic animals is in itself so unnatural and illogical that the notion of "anthro reptiles shouldn't have breasts" is really just nitpicking. It's fiction, not a bloody documentary.

That said it isn't of much concern to me anyway, because I don't really look at pictures of anthro reptiles (dunno why, I just don't. They look cool though).


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 2, 2013)

I think that breasts on reptiles are fine. Great, even.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 2, 2013)

Wat. 
.. 
You know what? Fuck it. I'll bite. 

It's fine if they do, but they don't need them. You don't need breasts to be female.


----------



## septango (Sep 2, 2013)

this bugs the hell out of me in skyrim so much I just said "fuck it, theres eggs in there"


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 2, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> This is a really divisive topic among furries from what I've noticed before.
> 
> What are your thoughts on female anthro reptiles having breasts? Do you think it's okay that they do, or is it unnatural and illogical?
> 
> If you say no to reptilian breasts, then what are other ways to represent the female gender in scalies?



I believe it is illogical and appreciate when they are purposely not given breasts for that reason, but I really couldn't give any less of a shit if they do.

As for your second question, well, that's just plain silly. I may not know much about anatomy, but I do know that, physically speaking, women aren't just men with breasts. There are a lot more factors when it comes to the natural female physique than the presence of breasts; narrow shoulders and wider hips being common examples. Not to mention the significant difference of facial structure between both genders.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 2, 2013)

It really depends on what you're doing. 

If you're doing a realistic fantasy world, then lizardtits aren't the best option.

If you're doing quirky cartoon stuff then tits ahoy, why not. Disney boobies/chest mound if necessary. It wouldn't look far different to what they do with tons of anthropomorphic animals anyway. Sexual dimorphism in a cartoon tends to be far more obvious. Lola Bunny, for example.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't really care one way or the other. I've seen it look nice both ways. 

The way I see it, anthros are part human too... and humans have mammary glands, so it is perfectly acceptable for the anthros to have them too. Even if they are reptile/avian/insect/aquatic.




Raptros said:


> even worse on feral dragons...


I do agree with this though.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 2, 2013)

Reptile boobs fine, what about shark tits though?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 2, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Reptile boobs fine, what about shark tits though?



Anything other than sharktits is unacceptable


----------



## Charrio (Sep 2, 2013)

Well it depends, If your talking Classic Dragons then No, breasts seem weird and needlessly added. 
If your talking Anthropomorphic Dragon then yes, since it is a creature mixed with Human attributes then yes it can be passable. 

I've seen some really good dragon morphs with breasts, Not sure on nipples tho since its a scalie and not mammalian. However that is all up to the creator and their vision of a Anthro dragon race. 
Personally tho As long as they aren't giant hanging breasts and more humanoid form it's fine by me.

If a female Scalie doesn't have breasts, there are many ways to make it look more feminine, biggest one coming to mind is the eyes, also the figure can be a bit slimmer, and posture a bit more posed feminine in nature. 

I'm no expert at all on dragons or scalies, don't draw them much myself just my thoughts on it.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 2, 2013)

The way I see it is, if you want breasts on your character, but are bothered by how logical it is, it may work to find another reason the girl might have something resembling breasts, that could work for the type of animal she is. Like a genetic defect or something.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 2, 2013)

Considering the word anthrop means human giving human characteristics whether boobs or not isn't too big of a deal. People can say "Boobs aren't everything" but do we need animal dick on every furry out there too? It's when everything is about the size of boobs, circumcised cock and lack of variety I can understand those complaints because of the sameness and repetition of characters, but if one Alligator girl has big titties and someone's got a deer character with lack of them, and each with unique personalities - it's all good.

Problem is most of these characters are made either for fucking, or that the person wants to have some kind of sex appeal and puts the fursona in some godmode mary sue status to be liked and accepted by everyone.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 2, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Problem is most of these characters are made either for fucking, or that the person wants to have some kind of sex appeal and puts the fursona in some godmode mary sue status to be liked and accepted by everyone.



I have to agree there, It has a lot to do with the Fandom were selling to. Having to dance for my nickles as many artists do, you sell who actually pays most frequently, which is most always sex. 
If there was a way to actually get the sales and attention as artists without having to be one of the elite top dog artists people wait months for to buy from it would be different. So we have to take the jobs one can't say were always proud of, but bills are paid and I made someone smile i hope. Wish i was able to make it on clean normal arts but I'm not there yet, or may never be so i do what I can to survive.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 2, 2013)

I personally do not like seeing breasts on anthro animals where it doesn't make sense. I know the reason behind it is to sexual a character, or it's a lazy way to make something look female. On dragons, lizards, birds, fish, etc is just looks retarded. Scratch that, it looks idiotic to the extreme.

Of course that's furry for you to slap dog dick, and gigantic boobs on everything ;/
Hell half of what you see on FA with female boobs isn't even female.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 2, 2013)

Anthropomorphic animals don't make sense in general.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> \
> Other ways of showing an animal is a female... Except for the obvious, I notice many artists play around with eyes and facial structure. Body type wise, some artists make them more slender and less musculature (excluding related fetishes ofc).


Too bad half the furry fandom draws their gay male characters with the exact same facial features, body builds, etc as a typical female character, or else this would be true. As it stands, female characters with no boobs basically look the same as male characters half the time (if they're not naked or don't have like fuck tons of stereotypical girly makeup/accessories).


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 2, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Anthropomorphic animals don't make sense in general.



Yes but realism isn't binary.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 2, 2013)

Time for the annual lizardtits thread already?


----------



## Charrio (Sep 2, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Time for the annual lizardtits thread already?



Better than the why are Dock Cocks on every fur thread, or why so much porn ;-)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 2, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Anthropomorphic animals don't make sense in general.



Neither do Hippogriffs...but that didn't stop the team making the HP movies from doing some good research and pulling in people who understand bird and horse anatomy to try to create a believable creature on screen. They also did a damn good job on the dragons. Pity the fucked up on their werewolves.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 2, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> When you think about it, the notion of anthropomorphic animals is in itself so unnatural and illogical that the notion of "anthro reptiles shouldn't have breasts" is really just nitpicking. It's fiction, not a bloody documentary.
> 
> That said it isn't of much concern to me anyway, because I don't really look at pictures of anthro reptiles (dunno why, I just don't. They look cool though).



Ah, touche.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 2, 2013)

Why do most furries that are mammals only have a single pair of boobs?
Why do lizards have boobs
Why can't they draw the feet right?
Why do they give avians an extra pair of wings when technically their wings are their arms?

Why do mammal furries have wings?
why do some furries have five fingers, and some four when X species has don't have the same amount?


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 2, 2013)

I think it's stupid as hell for anything other than a mammal to have tits.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 2, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Why do most furries that are mammals only have a single pair of boobs?
> Why do lizards have boobs
> Why can't they draw the feet right?
> Why do they give avians an extra pair of wings when technically their wings are their arms?
> ...



Creativity?

Or just to make them more human like they did in the days of Leon Schlesinger (They'd even turn a pack of Wrigly's Gum into a belly dancer).


----------



## Charrio (Sep 2, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Why do most furries that are mammals only have a single pair of boobs?
> Why do lizards have boobs
> Why can't they draw the feet right?
> Why do they give avians an extra pair of wings when technically their wings are their arms?
> ...




Why do most furries that are mammals only have a single pair of boobs?
Sex appeal, since most furries are a combination of the artists likes and ability to represent their vision. Most animals have multiple breasts but doesn't translate well when combined with human traits. 

Why do lizards have boobs
Same reason

Why can't they draw the feet right?
Depends on who's definition, since they are taking only the chosen liked parts of an animal feet are one of many peoples preference, a lot of furry fans however seem to obsess on feet or paw art. 

Why do they give avians an extra pair of wings when technically their wings are their arms?
Artistic choice i would assume, or not really thinking about it so deeply. Most art is made on a whim and no real back thought is put into it, critics that go on making some reason the artist did something are often reading way more into it than the artist had thought about it. 
Most things are just there cause the artist was lazy or doesn't give a rat turd. 

Why do mammal furries have wings?
Everything about furry is mythical or imagined so nothing matters when it comes to realism, that is just artistic choice or preference. 

why do some furries have five fingers, and some four when X species has don't have the same amount? 
4 fingers are a common cartoon habit, I myself hate reality so all my stuff could be considered cartoony, I've also seen 3 fingers and mitten hands. 

Don't know if you wanted an answer to this but felt up to trying.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 2, 2013)

I get a lot of heat for doing it. I just tell those people to fuck off. I do what I want. lol


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I get a lot of heat for doing it. I just tell those people to fuck off. I do what I want. lol



Exactly why Seth Green mutilates his G.I. Joes while building humping robots.

So yeah, I guess there's nothing wrong with me putting boobs on non-mammalian women.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 2, 2013)

Anthros are already unnatural and illogical

Also I think anthros more like a human with animal features than animals with human features so I think its ok


----------



## Mentova (Sep 2, 2013)

Ummm I'm sorry but dragon titties rock.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Anything other than sharktits is unacceptable


Amen.


----------



## Icky (Sep 2, 2013)

They're okay, I guess. You can bitch about them not being realistic, but nothing about human-shaped lizards is realistic. Bird boobs, on the other hand, just look wrong to me. Either make them undefined clumps of floof, or don't put anything there.

what the fuck drove jashwa to come back and post here, anyway


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 2, 2013)

I think it's ok that they have tits, but it's the nipples on reptiles that bother me.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 2, 2013)

This would have lost about a third of the sex appeal had I made her completely flat. Also, I find it jarring and confusing when not even flat boobs are present. Am I looking at a girly boy or a flat girl? Can't be too sure what the artist's intentions are. @-@



TransformerRobot said:


> Exactly why Seth Green mutilates his G.I. Joes while building humping robots.
> 
> So yeah, I guess there's nothing wrong with me putting boobs on non-mammalian women.



Not in my book.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> This would have lost about a third of the sex appeal had I made her completely flat. Also, I find it jarring and confusing when not even flat boobs are present. Am I looking at a girl boy or a flat girl? Can't be too sure what the artist's intentions are. @-@



I'd hit it! ;D


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 2, 2013)

...Why? QnQ
What did she do to you? Hitting women is wrong.


----------



## Icky (Sep 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> This would have lost about a third of the sex appeal had I made her completely flat. Also, I find it jarring and confusing when not even flat boobs are present. Am I looking at a girl boy or a flat girl? Can't be too sure what the artist's intentions are. @-@



I think that's because of the character you had her in. Something that un-realistic (in the face) and seductive would look odd if she DIDN'T have voluptuous boobs. For me, the attractiveness of boobs/no boobs depends on the rest of the pic.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 2, 2013)

Icky said:


> I think that's because of the character you had her in. Something that un-realistic (in the face) and seductive would look odd if she DIDN'T have voluptuous boobs. For me, the attractiveness of boobs/no boobs depends on the rest of the pic.



No. It's because Pachi likes tits.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 2, 2013)

...

he's right \:I/


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> 
> he's right \:I/



It's ok. 
Tits are magical, awe inspiring, beautiful things. 
Especially shark tits.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 2, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Why do most furries that are mammals only have a single pair of boobs?
> Why do lizards have boobs
> Why can't they draw the feet right?
> Why do they give avians an extra pair of wings when technically their wings are their arms?
> ...


Bats have wings and are mammals.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 2, 2013)

Though I will agree with the ones who don't like boobs on ferals. I don't want to see that either. As a matter of fact, I don't want to see ANY sexual themes regarding ferals. Because that actually crosses the BorderPachi and makes me feel extremely uncomfortable. Besides, I find feral art in general about as boring as the 700 Club. :I


----------



## Icky (Sep 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Though I will agree with the ones who don't like boobs on ferals. I don't want to see that either. As a matter of fact, I don't want to see ANY sexual themes regarding ferals. Because that actually crosses the BorderPachi and makes me feel extremely uncomfortable. Besides, I find feral art in general about as boring as the 700 Club. :I



ferals are cool though ;v;


----------



## Mentova (Sep 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...Why? QnQ
> What did she do to you? Hitting women is wrong.



I like it when the woman hits me!

More on topic, I don't get why people tend to get up in arms about this. There are some characters in this fandom that are so unrealistic I don't think giving lizard people boobs is that high on the wrong anatomy totem pole. Besides I prefer my characters more on the humany side anyways. I'd rather them look like a civilized species rather than feral beasts!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 3, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Bats have wings and are mammals.



And people draw arms and a set of wings.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 3, 2013)

Any fursona that swims and has tits is extremely stupid.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 3, 2013)

Beavers, hippos, otters, dogs, cats...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 3, 2013)

Yeah, and being a bat anthro with the arms wings is impractical considering you wouldn't be able to hold or grab things efficiently.  That's why back wings are a thing.  Same with some bird sonas, they couldn't simply pick anything up with feathers as fingers.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 3, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Yeah, and being a bat anthro with the arms wings is impractical considering you wouldn't be able to hold or grab things efficiently.  That's why back wings are a thing.  Same with some bird sonas, they couldn't simply pick anything up with feathers as fingers.



Well that all depends on version, Look at Jeremy the Crow in NIMH he held stuff and used his wings quite well as hands, it was a nice way to Anthropomorphize hands out of wings. 
SilverWings also does a good job with Wings as hands for their Bats too

All preference or ability of the artist , the whole argument tho is just opinion since everyone's version of beauty or perfection is far different that of another persons.


----------



## Aulendra (Sep 3, 2013)

The way I see it is by looking at how all anthro scalies (and avians, for that matter) have partially human bodies. Therefore, they are some degree of mammalian and can have mammaries. Same reason dragons can have headfur.    If it is meant to be either feral or an alien species without human anatomy though, boobs shouldn't be there.


----------



## nureintier (Sep 3, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> When you think about it, the notion of anthropomorphic animals is in itself so unnatural and illogical that the notion of "anthro reptiles shouldn't have breasts" is really just nitpicking. It's fiction, not a bloody documentary.



Pretty much this. If you drew a non-anthro reptile with big tits, that might be questionable. But if it's anthro, it's not the same and you can do anything you want. Plus boobs are great. Everyone should have boobs. Well, non-boob reptiles are great, too.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 3, 2013)

Mammary glands are one of the defining features of mammals. Reptiles don't have those.
But there are other features that define mammals as well, like ossicles and a neocortex. Do they have those? And if they do, does it make them a mammal afterall?

It's a fantasy. Not to mention that since they are anthros they are part human in their design anyway, so they might as well have boobs.

I suppose it really just comes down to preferences.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 3, 2013)

If there was no interpretation by an artist and only based on reality or science then we get stuff like this. 







Neither is too attractive just creepy in my opinion


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 3, 2013)

You know, sometimes when I get on the Internet, I'd like to be able to have eyes. Charrio, my eyes are now soaked in my carpet. :I


----------



## Charrio (Sep 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You know, sometimes when I get on the Internet, I'd like to be able to have eyes. Charrio, my eyes are now soaked in my carpet. :I


ROFL sorry about that lol, i can't stop laughing at that image.

By which i mean your reaction, all i can see is something like 2 girls 1 cup


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 3, 2013)

We all imagine such beautiful anthro characters, but the truth is that if anthros existed, they would probably look very much like that.

That image is too creepy to describe with words. Interesting though.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 3, 2013)

If we had no breasted drgons, filthy porn artists couldn't draw hypertits and that is just a dreadful blow to the business.
In order to keep the economy running, we need tits.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 3, 2013)

Charrio said:


> ROFL sorry about that lol, i can't stop laughing at that image.
> 
> By which i mean your reaction, all i can see is something like 2 girls 1 cup



Never even seen that honestly.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Never even seen that honestly.


Well then, I would avoid it if I were you. 
If you thought that was bad....


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 3, 2013)

So Sergals are ok.
Mammals are ok with one set of boobs, but it doesn't matter if the boobs are human with a lack of fur nor not.
It's ok to draw furries rendered like skin oiled up like wrestlers

It's not ok for animals that can swim to have boobs even if they're mammals
It's not ok with some people to have reptile boobs on characters mixed with mammalian attributes.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 3, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> So Sergals are ok.
> Mammals are ok with one set of boobs, but it doesn't matter if the boobs are human with a lack of fur nor not.
> It's ok to draw furries rendered like skin oiled up like wrestlers
> 
> ...



It's a conspiracy!


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 3, 2013)

Whose to say reptile anthro's just havent evolved boobs aswell?
Boobs look pretty sweet on just about anything anthro, be it bird, shark, or dragon.


----------



## mapdark (Sep 3, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> When you think about it, the notion of anthropomorphic animals is in itself so unnatural and illogical that the notion of "anthro reptiles shouldn't have breasts" is really just nitpicking. ).



Took the words right out of my mouth there.

I think that someone saying that boobs on a female ANTHROPOMORPHIC reptilian character is "not anatomically correct" is the most ironic and ridiculous thing ever.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 3, 2013)

I was reminded of Dragon Half when 

There's a scene where Lufa asks Mink why she has a belly button when she was hatched from an egg.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 3, 2013)

This was the first time I was given some moderate flak for this. lul

I actually had no clue this was an issue until this happened. XD

(Though when I looked at their profile the amount of ass kissers lead me to believe this person was just a troll and thought I was just another person that gets rustled easily. XoPachi's jimmies were QUITE stationary that day. Great artist though.)



mapdark said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth there.
> 
> I think that someone saying that boobs on a female ANTHROPOMORPHIC reptilian character is "not anatomically correct" is the most ironic and ridiculous thing ever.



Granted I don't mind when it's just preference, but when you start bashing someone for it or being obnoxious about it...that's when you need to have a seat. :I


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> This was the first time I was given some moderate flak for this. lul



I had no idea that boobs on anthro lizards was such a sensitive topic.

Did no one else just accept lizard boobs without question?


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 3, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I had no idea that boobs on anthro lizards was such a sensitive topic.


Believe it or not, it is amongst scalies. XD


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Did no one else just accept lizard boobs without question?



People will try to find any excuse to complain on the internet. I wish I could say that I'm surprised.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 3, 2013)

I hate saying stuff like this, but furries are THE single most pickiest fanbase I have ever encountered. Even worse than weebs. And by picky, I mean being vocal about "WELL YOU CAN'T DO THIS AND BLAHBLAHBLAH!!" I have no problem with preference, but geez.

I've been scolded because I didn't give Renamon her digitigrade legs. XD
I HATE digitigrade on any anthro (unless it's some sort of cybernetic bajonka, then it looks like an AT-ST. AT-ST's kick ass). Not because I can't draw them, but because I find them _extremely_ unattractive and it's too close to feral for me. But I don't...go around bashing people who do it. I still favorite artwork with that sort of thing. I just refuse to draw it unless I'm being paid to.


----------



## Mighty_Mohawk_Monster (Sep 3, 2013)

I thought it's fun to experiment with the concept, and make a female character with no boobs but still look like a girl, but I could go either way
I'm more interested in furries with human-ish faces


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 3, 2013)

Reptiles with boobs are weird.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 3, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Reptiles with boobs are weird.



Your face is weird! :V

But seriously, are people trying to imagine themselves feel up reptile titties?


----------



## Charrio (Sep 3, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Your face is weird! :V
> 
> But seriously, are people trying to imagine themselves feel up reptile titties?



Thanks now i have this image in my mind of trying to grope something with a feel of a basketball but soft like a boob, tho wouldn't it be more like a snakes scales?
Also are Reptile Anthros Warm to the touch or cold like a normal reptile?


----------



## Toshabi (Sep 3, 2013)

Dragon tits are pretty schweet.



Arshes Nei said:


> Your face is weird! :V
> 
> But seriously, are people trying to imagine themselves feel up reptile titties?



And this surprises you? :T


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> But seriously, are people trying to imagine themselves feel up reptile titties?



I wasn't until you mentioned it.

That'd feel pretty fucking cool, actually.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Dragon tits are pretty schweet.
> 
> And this surprises you? :T



I mean the way people obsess over this "error", but like I said. Dragon Half Mink is mostly human, hatched from an egg and if you're hatched from an Egg, why would you need a belly button. Yet very rarely people complain about belly buttons on reptiles/scalies.


----------



## Toshabi (Sep 3, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I mean the way people obsess over this "error", but like I said. Dragon Half Mink is mostly human, hatched from an egg and if you're hatched from an Egg, why would you need a belly button. Yet very rarely people complain about belly buttons on reptiles/scalies.



The first step towards insanity is trying to make sense of furry logic.


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm more of a feral fan so I didn't notice the belly buttons on anthro characters.

Ah well.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 3, 2013)

I actually think boobs on anthros are stupid in general. If the character isn't lactating, they shouldn't be there (according to most species).


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I actually think boobs on anthros are stupid in general. If the character isn't lactating, they shouldn't be there (according to most species).



Do your boobs disappear when you're not lactating?


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 3, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I actually think boobs on anthros are stupid in general. If the character isn't lactating, they shouldn't be there (according to most species).



.......

I beg your pardon?

You don't just get nipples and milk glands when you get pregnant. Breasts are ALWAYS there pregnant or not.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 3, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Do your boobs disappear when you're not lactating?



I wish.  



XoPachi said:


> .......
> 
> I beg your pardon?



It's just that I don't view anthros as people but as animals. That's all. And breasted animals just bug me most of the time. :/


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 3, 2013)

Misomie said:


> If the character isn't lactating, they shouldn't be there *(according to most species)*.



^That's what gets me. Not your preference.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ^That's what gets me. Not your preference.



That is kinda odd, unless it's a Feral 
Since wouldn't adding human attributes mean adding Boobs? 
Humans love boobs, they wouldn't have evolved if males didn't find them attractive. Well they wouldn't be anywhere as full or large, it would be more like monkey boobs, ewww.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 3, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I actually think boobs on anthros are stupid in general. If the character isn't lactating, they shouldn't be there (according to most species).



Ok but bellybuttons? That's ok. Oh yeah an pussy and dick.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 3, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Ok but bellybuttons? That's ok. Oh yeah an pussy and dick.



Lol well I'd rather see a more human genital area then some large animal wang staring at me or some animal Vulva.
Belly buttons you can dismiss as a halfbreed trait somehow leaving an imprint where the egg was attached to the embryo


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 3, 2013)

Charrio said:


> Lol well I'd rather see a more human genital area then some large animal wang staring at me or some animal Vulva.
> Belly buttons you can dismiss as a halfbreed trait somehow leaving an imprint where the egg was attached to the embryo



Hey, no one has really come up with logical explanations, just more convoluted explanations. I mean the most I hear is "eww boobs gross" or some bizarre slut shaming of fictional characters. "HOW DARE THEY HAVE BOOBS".


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 3, 2013)

Breasts are great, and so are reptile people. I see no problem here.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 3, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Breasts are great, and so are reptile people. I see no problem here.



[/thread]


----------



## Charrio (Sep 3, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Hey, no one has really come up with logical explanations, just more convoluted explanations. I mean the most I hear is "eww boobs gross" or some bizarre slut shaming of fictional characters. "HOW DARE THEY HAVE BOOBS".



The only logical explanation would be that creatures like Scalies or any anthro are just an attempt at bringing a dream or vision to life the best the artist can, knowing only a human existence and psyche one will no doubt reflect their own image into the creation. Either through one's own wants or desires making this creature as attractive or not as they envision it. Anatomy such as breasts has no meaning other than the artists or vision bringers ideal of beauty or vision they imagined. 

Over the years people have added their own interpretations and visions of that they feel is better or beautiful to themselves. Each Rendition of the fantasy creature altered and different, as each artists version is expressed. Unless there ever was such a creature there is no bases for Anatomy, since each creator will borrow and change what they feel is beauty and what isn't. It's like trying to tell someone they don't know what beauty is, you can never see with their heart or eyes so it's a difficult argument if any.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 3, 2013)

Misomie said:


> It's just that I don't view anthros as people but as animals. That's all. And breasted animals just bug me most of the time. :/



The definition of anthropomorphism is giving human characteristics to something that is not human. Not intrigued then you are into a more feral side of things.

Whatever these characteristics are is up to the imagination and I love Titties, thus I approve of Scalie Titties! 
Titties FTW!!!


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 3, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Breasts are great, and so are reptile people. I see no problem here.



But milk comes from there! :0


----------



## Charrio (Sep 3, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> But milk comes from there! :0



And Poop comes from Buttholes but everyone has one, ;-)


----------



## Toshabi (Sep 3, 2013)

Charrio said:


> And Poop comes from Buttholes but everyone has one, ;-)


Pee comes out of mine.





Ozriel said:


> But milk comes from there! :0



Saaaay Ozzy babby. The Tosh is all out of milk...~


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't see what the big deal is about a reptile/bird/cat/dog/etc. having tits. 

I mean they are a fusion of humans (mammals) and whatever species you choose. If anything, its weirder that anthro animal-people can talk. After all...where's the lips?


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 6, 2013)

I have no problem with it <.< >.>






In fact the more boobs going around the better.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 6, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> But milk comes from there! :0



I was thristy and didn't know what I wanted to drink. Think I'll grab a glass of milk now.

Thanks thread!



Arshes Nei said:


> But seriously, are people trying to imagine themselves feel up reptile titties?


Are you saying it wouldn't be cool to grope some reptile titties? 

Hell yeah it would!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 6, 2013)

Charrio said:


> Humans love boobs, they wouldn't have evolved if males didn't find them attractive.



Not all cultures have a boob fetish, you know.  Since boobs are naturally supposed to flatten out over time (if you don't wear a bra), some people view older women with huge breasts as looking childish and hence unattractive.  Or so I have read (see: many people in African nations).

Anyway... so, I mean, you have to differentiate between male and female reptile-anthros somehow, right?  Quiz time: which one of these komodo dragons is female?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Are you saying it wouldn't be cool to grope some reptile titties?
> 
> Hell yeah it would!



I like how men typically will reply to women like this (specially straight ones) with this logic.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 6, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I like how men typically will reply to women like this (specially straight ones) with this logic.



What logic? That reptile boobs would feel cool?


----------



## Icky (Sep 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> What logic? That reptile boobs would feel cool?



Seconded. I imagine most straight girls' fascination with how awesome their own boobs are make them feel the same.

Besides, they'd be all scaled and hard but soft underneath. It'd be a weird feeling, and you're weird if you'd pass that up. :v


----------



## Mentova (Sep 6, 2013)

Icky said:


> Seconded. I imagine most straight girls' fascination with how awesome their own boobs are make them feel the same.
> 
> Besides, they'd be all scaled and hard but soft underneath. It'd be a weird feeling, and you're weird if you'd pass that up. :v



Exactly my point! Donno why Arshes tried to make my comment about men objectifying women. Especially since this is a goofy thread to begin with. Not exactly the place to discuss social issues. :V


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Exactly my point! Donno why Arshes tried to make my comment about men objectifying women. Especially since this is a goofy thread to begin with. Not exactly the place to discuss social issues. :V



Boobs are ALWAYS a serious topic, you loon.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 6, 2013)

Without the human shape, which includes breasts, they don't appear anthropomorphic enough in my view.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Exactly my point! Donno why Arshes tried to make my comment about men objectifying women. Especially since this is a goofy thread to begin with. Not exactly the place to discuss social issues. :V



It actually wasn't even about objectifying women.


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 6, 2013)

I see it as just a part of anthromorphizing the animal. It is a mixture if human and animal characteristics, why not add breasts? I think breasts look aesthetically pleasing so I add them to my lizard/dragon/etc. characters. It's not like furries are known for being realistic.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 6, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> It actually wasn't even about objectifying women.



You were objectifying *men*...

I see how it is. QnQ


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You were objectifying *men*...
> 
> I see how it is. QnQ



Neither. 

It's called "talking to the wrong crowd"

Like talking to vegans about how delicious steak is (and yes it may be delicious but talking to the wrong person about enjoyment for confirmation of agreement).


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 6, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> I see it as just a part of anthromorphizing the animal. It is a mixture if human and animal characteristics, why not add breasts? I think breasts look aesthetically pleasing so I add them to my lizard/dragon/etc. characters. It's not like furries are known for being realistic.



It's sort of like asking whether you prefer your anthros with thumbs or not. x3


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 6, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> I see it as just a part of anthromorphizing the animal. It is a mixture if human and animal characteristics, why not add breasts?



I think the concept of anthros revolves mostly around giving an animal a humanoid skeleton and intelligent brain. Mammaries aren't exclusively human features, so that's why some people don't believe they are necessary for non-mammal anthros.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 6, 2013)

A lot of people play the "you can use other features to make a woman" card, and sure, it's true. But, a guy can have a girly face, girls can be muscular, girls can have slimmer hips under their clothes, and artists can have tricky intentions. I'd rather choose the easy (more fun) route if I want to show that my character is female or futa.



Arshes Nei said:


> Neither.
> 
> It's called "talking to the wrong crowd"
> 
> Like talking to vegans about how delicious steak is (and yes it may be delicious but talking to the wrong person about enjoyment for confirmation of agreement).



I was only joking... :<
I've never seen you post stuff like Slu- I mean Mentova accused you of so I didn't think you'd start now.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I've never seen you post stuff like Slu- I mean Mentova accused you of so I didn't think you'd start now.



I *am* defending the presence of reptile boobs after all. FWP?


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Sep 6, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> The way I see it is, if you want breasts on  your character, but are bothered by how logical it is, it may work to  find another reason the girl might have something resembling breasts,  that could work for the type of animal she is. Like a genetic defect or  something.


Or twin tumors. :V
I think they could be explained as a sexual display, like how some animals have crests, bright feathers and such.



Saliva said:


> ....
> As for your second question, well, that's just plain silly. I may not know much about anatomy, but I do know that, physically speaking, *women aren't just men with breasts.*
> ....


Reminded me of this Tumblr post... >>;

You know, I came into this thread thinking reptile breasts were pretty illogical, but like many others have said, there's weirder things than that in the furry fandom. I still don't draw "non-mammal mammaries" though, just my personal preference.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 6, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> It actually wasn't even about objectifying women.



My bad then. Guess I got the wrong idea of what you said.


----------



## Ryu Deacon (Sep 7, 2013)

...I dislike seeing many Reptile, Dragon and Amphibian Anthros with external Balls but so far i havnt made a Thread on those "scaly Balls" did i nor do some furries with completly Human Genitalia seem pleasing to me but do i persecute that no, sence its all someones personal Idealistic creation anyways and Anthros in general arnt real but a fantasy and so arnt actualy bound by logic, therefore anything is posible.

As for Breasts on Anthros, from all Furry Characteristics/ Anatomy called unrealistic or unlogical this is one of the least ones out there. So to be clear i have no problem with Breasts on Anthros but i do also find flat chested Female Anthros pleasing too

I draw the line by any ferals(reptile or mammal doesnt matter) thou.

Il just put this here(nsfw)


----------



## Charrio (Sep 7, 2013)

Rin-U said:


> ...I dislike seeing many Reptile, Dragon and Amphibian Anthros with external Balls but so far i havnt made a Thread on those "scaly Balls" did i nor do some furries with completly Human Genitalia seem pleasing to me but do i persecute that no, sence its all someones personal Idealistic creation anyways and Anthros in general arnt real but a fantasy and so arnt actualy bound by logic, therefore anything is posible.
> 
> As for Breasts on Anthros, from all Furry Characteristics/ Anatomy called unrealistic or unlogical this is one of the least ones out there. So to be clear i have no problem with Breasts on Anthros but i do also find flat chested Female Anthros pleasing too
> 
> ...



Awesome Boob fact pic, this goes for ALL BOOBS people


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Sep 8, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Reminded me of this Tumblr post... >>;



Oh man. Michaelangelo only had male models as reference, so yeah.
It...it was a different time.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 8, 2013)

Mentova said:


> What logic? That reptile boobs would feel cool?


I like boobs n such.
Im gay and I even agree with this.

Nothing wrong with cool, scaley lizard boobies.


----------



## Ink Stained Rat (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a flat-chested serpentine character. She has been accused of being a femboi, or a female-to-male-transgender. I've been accused of tricking artists into drawing an underage character, lying about the "true gender" of the character, of being a male because no female would ever want a character that didn't have breasts, and various other bizarre rationalizations as to why I don't feel my reptilian character should have breasts. Most of these notes have been laughed at and deleted, but there's a particularly special comment string about it on this commission. 

The amount of drama people like to cause over the character's breast-less design is just hilarious to me. Some folks seem genuinely offended by it. She's a fantasy snake-naga-thing! With horns and unbelievable markings.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 8, 2013)

Ink Stained Rat said:


> Most of these notes have been laughed at and deleted, but there's a particularly special comment string about it on this commission.



I think my IQ dropped by a couple of points reading their comments.

But that character is a fantastic example of a she-reptile looking great _without_ boobs, so I don't really know what their issue is.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 8, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I like boobs n such.
> Im gay and I even agree with this.



nigga you straight


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 9, 2013)

Saliva said:


> nigga you straight


How dare ye good sir.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 10, 2013)

I was watching Charrio's avatar, and completely forgot my comment.


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 10, 2013)

I personally don't like human sexual characteristics on anthro characters, period. Even mammals. If they're a 'hybrid' then it's fine but normal furries? No. 

I always draw mine with animal features. From what I've researched dogs do have subtle secondary sexual characteristics (essentially just "they're blockier and bigger") so that's basically what I do with the breeds that have those secondary sexual characteristics.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 10, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Beavers, hippos, otters, dogs, cats...


Swims, whale, dolphin, otter, beaver, hippo, etc
Swims
Cats don't swim
Dogs don't swim
Beaver
Muskrat
Otter
Platypus
Dolphin
Orca
swims
Swims
Orca, Dolphin, Seal, Sea Lion, Otter, Beaver, Muskrat
Swims
Hippo, otter, dolphin, seal, sea lion, swims, swims, beaver, muskrat, swims

Google female swimmer, notice how they mostly have flat chests
Swimmers use their arms to swim, builds muscle mass instead of chest fat, swimmers generally do not have D-sized tits.

Fuck.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 10, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Swims, whale, dolphin, otter, beaver, hippo, etc
> Swims
> Cats don't swim
> Dogs don't swim
> ...



Dogs can swim, cats can swim. 

swim
swim/
verb
verb: swim;â€ƒ3rd person present: swims;â€ƒpast tense: swam;â€ƒgerund or present participle: swimming;â€ƒpast participle: swum

    1.
    propel the body through water by using the limbs, or (in the case of a fish or other aquatic animal) by using fins, tail, or other bodily movement.
    "they swam ashore"
    synonyms:	bathe, take a dip, splash around; More

People can swim. How the hell does making an argument about Olympic swimmers mean the rest of humanity with big boobs mean they can't?

WTFLOGICTRAINWRECK.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't think you understand what I mean when I say "swims". I'm referring to AQUATIC ANIMALS. I can fucking throw a skunk in a pool but that doesn't mean a skunk is an animal that swims.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 10, 2013)

Clayton said:


> I don't think you understand what I mean when I say "swims". I'm referring to AQUATIC ANIMALS. I can fucking throw a skunk in a pool but that doesn't mean a skunk is an animal that swims.



[yt]2fA54gKMEqE[/yt]

A hippo spends most of its time in water. 

Fishing Cats also spend most of its time with water and is considered an excellent *swimmer*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fishing_cat

And we're talking about animals with human attributes. Humans have boobs. Deal with it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> [yt]2fA54gKMEqE[/yt]



That is the cutest fucking thing...


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 10, 2013)

The next question is obviously, should avian furs have external testicles? 

They're not aerodynamic. :V


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 10, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> The next question is obviously, should avian furs have external testicles?
> 
> They're not aerodynamic. :V


Neither are massive, hulking muscles but they have those often enough


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 10, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Neither are massive, hulking muscles but they have those often enough



Or why aren't their bones hallow? Not real birds!

But it's ok if they talk because all of them are like lyrebirds.

[yt]WeQjkQpeJwY[/yt]

[yt]VjE0Kdfos4Y[/yt]


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 10, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Swims, whale, dolphin, otter, beaver, hippo, etc
> Swims
> Cats don't swim
> Dogs don't swim
> ...


Are you telling me that big shark tits shouldn't exist? 
>:c


----------



## Mentova (Sep 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Are you telling me that big shark tits shouldn't exist?
> >:c


Look how wrong you are

I'm sorry but big dragon/sergal tits >>>>>>>>>>>>> big shark tits.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Look how wrong you are
> 
> I'm sorry but big dragon/sergal tits >>>>>>>>>>>>> big shark tits.



Okay.

No.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 10, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Okay.
> 
> No.


Get out. >:C


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Are you telling me that big shark tits shouldn't exist?
> >:c



Sharks are aquatic animals, therefore I don't think that sharks should have tits.

Arshes, you still don't understand my point so I've given up on you.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 10, 2013)

Whatever animal you choose you are crossing it with a human.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 10, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Whatever animal you choose you are crossing it with a human.


Flat-chested women exist.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 10, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Flat-chested women exist.



They actually have breasts, though...


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Get out. >:C



ur a poopyhead


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 10, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Flat-chested women exist.



And oddly enough, so do busty ones.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 11, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Look how wrong you are
> 
> I'm sorry but big dragon/sergal tits >>>>>>>>>>>>> big shark tits.


That's your opinion.
Your opinion is also wrong. Get out. 


Clayton said:


> Sharks are aquatic animals, therefore I don't think that sharks should have tits.
> 
> Arshes, you still don't understand my point so I've given up on you.


My dick doesn't give a shit about what you think. 

Also, no one does. 


Fallowfox said:


> Whatever animal you choose you are crossing it with a human.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see your point. Why, yes they do Clayton. Would you like to tell me why this is important? I love hearing backwards ass explanations as to why someone is wrong because_______. 


Saliva said:


> ur a poopyhead


Never before have I agreed more with a person who says poopyhead.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 11, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Look how wrong you are
> 
> I'm sorry but big dragon/sergal tits >>>>>>>>>>>>> big shark tits.



Tits >>>>>>Tits>>>>>>Tits

The conclusion here is very easy to understand: Tits are great.

Stop arguing and enjoy your tits. If you don't like them, more for the rest of us.


----------



## Toshabi (Sep 11, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Tits >>>>>>Tits>>>>>>Tits
> 
> The conclusion here is very easy to understand: Tits are great.
> 
> Stop arguing and enjoy your tits. If you don't like them, more for the rest of us.




These are but in similarity of asking "Which wine is finer" if you ask this weary old soul. It may not have the refined taste and luster of an actual glass of wine, but with what you can get from this fandom, I reckon that this is as good as it gets.


The lesson here for today, O ye populous of FAF, is 'preference'.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 11, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Tits >>>>>>Tits>>>>>>Tits



Ah, so true.

But seriously, the way I see this is that you're damned if you do, and damned if you don't. Rat and XoPachi's examples show that people will complain if she has boobies, and they will complain if they don't have boobies.

So say fuck it, and draw what you or your commissioner wants.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 11, 2013)

Saliva said:


> ur a poopyhead





Falaffel said:


> That's your opinion.
> Your opinion is also wrong. Get out.



Fine, as long as I get all the dragon/sergal titties, you can have all the shark titties. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 11, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Fine, as long as I get all the dragon/sergal titties, you can have all the shark titties. :V



I'll ban you if you don't accept the superiority of shark titties.

No compromosies >:[




Alternatively we can compare squirrel boobies and bunny boobies.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'll ban you if you don't accept the superiority of shark titties.
> 
> No compromosies >:[
> 
> ...


I guess we will have to agree to disagree then. >:C


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 11, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I guess we will have to agree to disagree then. >:C



>:[

(. ) ( .)





So yes

I'm very torn between squirrel tits and bunny boobs.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> >:[
> 
> (. ) ( .)
> 
> ...


I always thought anthro rabbits looked goofy. I'd go for squirrel.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 11, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Fine, as long as I get all the dragon/sergal titties, you can have all the shark titties. :V



No I want the dragons titties too.



Fuck the sergal titties, though. You can have em.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 11, 2013)

Saliva said:


> No I want the dragons titties too.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the sergal titties, though. You can have em.


I'll take some of those tittes tyvm (NSFW for tits)
You sure you don't want 'em?


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 11, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'll take some of those tittes tyvm (NSFW for tits)
> You sure you don't want 'em?



I know for damn sure I don't want them. (NSFW) 

Vaginas are scary enough but give them a prehensile clitoral hood. 
Also Rain Silves. The nightmares D:
THE NIGHTMARES!


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 11, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'll take some of those tittes tyvm (NSFW for tits)
> You sure you don't want 'em?



I'm sure she has a wonderful personality.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 11, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I know for damn sure I don't want them. (NSFW)
> 
> Vaginas are scary enough but give them a prehensile clitoral hood.
> Also Rain Silves. The nightmares D:
> THE NIGHTMARES!


Looks like a good time to me!


----------



## VGmaster9 (Sep 11, 2013)

I personally see nothing wrong with reptile titties.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 11, 2013)

<tat feel wen u wil never tuch shark boobes


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> <tat feel wen u wil never tuch shark boobes



<assuming


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> <tat feel wen u wil never tuch shark boobes


I am have touch sharck bub. U lie


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 11, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I am have touch sharck bub. U lie



photographic evidence with date-and-time assignation or remove thyself.

<waetnig 4 po


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> photographic evidence with date-and-time assignation or remove thyself.
> 
> <waetnig 4 po



<mlw po is a bundel of stchicks
<mlw i hav no legs
<overflewing rigatoni from fnny pack


----------



## QT Melon (Sep 11, 2013)

M. LeRenard said:


> Anyway... so, I mean, you have to differentiate between male and female reptile-anthros somehow, right?  Quiz time: which one of these komodo dragons is female?



Hmm..

While I understand this point, it brings another set of problems for artists. Just because a species is dimorphic it doesn't lend to demographics.

In nature we can see things like size, color and various sets of plumage. This unfortunately has its own set of pitfalls.

Males being brighter of the species or special plumage.

Lions: Does this mean now all artists should draw bald females? Males are the ones with manes.

Birds/Reptiles: Would this mean we now make females drab, and to many human standards almost unattractive? This lends problems to demographics as well since younger people prefer more saturated colors. Your furry raver who wants a pretty rainbow is going to be told their avian or reptilian character that is dimorphic should only be drab browns, since in nature these muted colors were there to help camouflage for nesting purposes.  Female peacocks should not have the pretty plumage a male one does. Nor should certain species have horns because it is typically for males. Foxes should not be the color blue or green. There is the additional problem of mixing human attributes, female fashion such as makeup and accessories. 

Size: While seeing different sizes of furries is actually quite interesting in terms of character development, I have seen people harass artists or accuse them of being into child or cub porn due to size differences. 

I have drawn reptiles with breasts mainly for the fact these characters are not to be taken too seriously. I have drawn them mixing in attributes that I enjoy spotting in nature. For story development I can agree there should be some ingenuity into different species how they are drawn, but for the average artist just doing a furry commission or having fun with design aspects I do not believe this to matter so much.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 11, 2013)

^Proving this should not have been that big a deal.

...Yet it was for many.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 11, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Looks like a good time to me!



And so we finally know Mentova's weird fetish. Being devoured.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Sep 12, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Nope, don't like them on reptiles, even worse on feral dragons...
> 
> Other ways of showing an animal is a female... Except for the obvious, I notice many artists play around with eyes and facial structure. Body type wise, some artists make them more slender and less musculature (excluding related fetishes ofc).



Yeah it just does not make any sense...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 12, 2013)

I think I only dislike boobs when, 1. They are on a male 2. They are on a fucking animal, not anthro, like a fucking dog with boobs wtf


----------



## Mentova (Sep 12, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I think I only dislike boobs when, 1. They are on a male 2. They are on a fucking animal, not anthro, like a fucking dog with boobs wtf



Dogs have boobs. Obviously not like humans do, but they have them. How do you think they feed infants? :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 12, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I think I only dislike boobs when, 1. They are on a male



YOU GOT A PROBLEM WITH ANDROGYNOUS FOLKS, BRUV?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 12, 2013)

Saliva said:


> YOU GOT A PROBLEM WITH ANDROGYNOUS FOLKS, BRUV?



I FUCKING DO

I also don't like seeing too many boobs on 1 torso, 2 is fine.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh come on, what's the big deal? Let there be TITS!


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 12, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I FUCKING DO
> 
> I also don't like seeing too many boobs on 1 torso, 2 is fine.



YOU GOT A PROBLEM WITH THAT 3-TITTED CHICK FROM TOTAL RECALL, BRUV?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 12, 2013)

Saliva said:


> YOU GOT A PROBLEM WITH THAT 3-TITTED CHICK FROM TOTAL RECALL, BRUV?



dafuq dafuq dafuq

It's real? 

Yes. Why would anyone do something like that omg


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 12, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Dogs have boobs. Obviously not like humans do, but they have them. How do you think they feed infants? :V



You know what he means. Do NOT make me link that shit. It's fucking gross. q-q


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 12, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> dafuq dafuq dafuq
> 
> It's real?
> 
> Yes. Why would anyone do something like that omg



No. I'm pretty sure she didn't actually have three tits.

Of course, even if she did, it's not _that_ bad. Better than having an actual horse cock grafted onto you.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 12, 2013)

Saliva said:


> No. I'm pretty sure she didn't actually have three tits.
> 
> Of course, even if she did, it's not _that_ bad. Better than having an actual horse cock grafted onto you.



Oh.. ok, I really freaked out for a moment


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 12, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Oh.. ok, I really freaked out for a moment



Wait til you find out which one was fake


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 12, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Wait til you find out which one was fake



why do the world wants to fuck my poor innocent mind


----------



## Mentova (Sep 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You know what he means. Do NOT make me link that shit. It's fucking gross. q-q



I don't need to see it. My dog has had two litters of puppies. I have seen lots of gross dog vag and titties. I have no idea why furries like that shit.


----------



## DarkShadow777 (Sep 12, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I don't need to see it. My dog has had two litters of puppies. I have seen lots of gross dog vag and titties. I have no idea why furries like that shit.



You mean... real animal sex parts? weee... now that's is outside any boundaries, isn't it?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 12, 2013)

DarkShadow777 said:


> You mean... real animal sex parts? weee... now that's is outside any boundaries, isn't it?



It should.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 12, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I don't need to see it. My dog has had two litters of puppies. I have seen lots of gross dog vag and titties. I have no idea why furries like that shit.



Yeah it's kind of gross. I really don't like when the sexual traits are too animalistic. Period. Like what you want, and I refuse to judge anyone for it (till it starts bordering legalities), but I'm not into that. And I'm into a LOT.


----------



## DarkShadow777 (Sep 12, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> It should.



It is... or not? O_O


----------



## Icky (Sep 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> but I'm not into that. And I'm into a LOT.



Oh, do go on. :3c


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 12, 2013)

Icky said:


> Oh, do go on. :3c



Yes, yes. I am most interested in tasty meatbag's story. 
Do go on.


----------



## Machine (Sep 12, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I don't need to see it. My dog has had two litters of puppies. I have seen lots of gross dog vag and titties. *I have no idea why furries like that shit.*


Bestiality.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 13, 2013)

Icky said:


> Oh, do go on. :3c





Falaffel said:


> Yes, yes. I am most interested in tasty meatbag's story.
> Do go on.



Aww. That's too bad.


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (Sep 13, 2013)

At first I did, now... Eh. Doesn't look right.   In my opinion of course.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 13, 2013)

Drake Ukkonen said:


> At first I did, now... Eh. Doesn't look right.   In my opinion of course.



Neither does the tongue of your avatar. Like rainbow tongues exist. WTF.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Neither does the tongue of your avatar. Like rainbow tongues exist. WTF.



Arshes do you know what you've done? Now we have to debate whether reptile anthros should have forked tongues or not. D:


also, all this chat of dog boobs reminds me of when I was in scotland and I visited a small art gallery with my family. The couple taking care of the gallery were lovely people, but you should have seen my mum's face when the woman in charge showed her her favourite piece of art online, which was a sculpture of a dog torso with about 8 gigantic boobs on it. x3


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 13, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Arshes do you know what you've done? Now we have to debate whether reptile anthros should have forked tongues or not. D:



Well I would say no because not all reptiles have forked tongues. What say you, next poster?


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 13, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Well I would say no because not all reptiles have forked tongues. What say you, next poster?


Doesn't matter, forked tongues look cooler.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 13, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Doesn't matter, forked tongues look cooler.



Ah, but "coolness" is subjective. Scientifically (if anthropomorphic reptiles were to exist) one could assume without much doubt that, for example, a turtle would not have a forked tongue. As for the topic, reptiles also do not have mammary glands, therefore it would be nonsensical to believe that their anthropomorphic counterparts would.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Ah, but "coolness" is subjective. Scientifically (if anthropomorphic reptiles were to exist) one could assume without much doubt that, for example, a turtle would not have a forked tongue. As for the topic, *reptiles also do not have mammary glands, therefore it would be nonsensical to believe that their anthropomorphic counterparts would.*



Reptiles do not have the mammalian brain or higher brain tissues, therefore all anthropomorphic reptiles should be mentally challenged. Anything else is nonsense. 


Anthros are nonsense.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 13, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Reptiles do not have the mammalian brain or higher brain tissues, therefore all anthropomorphic reptiles should be mentally challenged. Anything else is nonsense.
> 
> 
> Anthros are nonsense.



You're nonsense! >:O


----------



## Mazz (Sep 13, 2013)

Well something that is anthropomorphized is something given human characteristics, so breasts on them could make sense. I tend to think of anthro's being basically human/animal hybrids in the fandom usually. 
My birdsona has boobs and human-like sex organs.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 13, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Neither does the tongue of your avatar. Like rainbow tongues exist. WTF.


Yeah, 
WTF. 


Dire Newt said:


> Well I would say no because not all reptiles have forked tongues. What say you, next poster?


Makes for better oral if you ask me. 


Fallowfox said:


> Reptiles do not have the mammalian brain or higher brain tissues, therefore all anthropomorphic reptiles should be mentally challenged. Anything else is nonsense.
> 
> 
> Anthros are nonsense.



This fandom is full of nonsense. It's your opinion on nonsense that causes the silly quarrels. 

You're not entitled to telling people how to draw, you asshats. For this to be an actual argument shows how accustomed we are to believing our opinion should be fact. 

You can have your own goddamn opinions and you may express them but you _*MAY NOT*_ force them upon others. Don't like it? Fucking ignore it. It isn't being forced onto your computer, nothing is making you look at it. If you feel it annoys you so bad that you want everyone to stop just for you then I would suggest you stop being an entitled cunt and respect other's opinions.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Sep 13, 2013)

I just had another thought on this. Reptile breasts look really weird depending on what scales are covering them. If they have scales like this going across them, the distortion of the lines (of the scales) looks strange. If they had these scales, though, it would probably look okay, or at least less weird.

I don't really look for this kind of stuff though, so I'm not sure. XD


----------



## Troj (Sep 13, 2013)

Clayton said:


> I think it's stupid as hell for anything other than a mammal to have tits.


Generally, I do too, unless you can justify it somehow--like, maybe your dragons are therapsids, and therefore represent a transitional group between reptiles and mammals, or maybe all of your anthros belong to a general species of animal-people who all share some common anatomical features. 

Or you're creating fap-material, and give no shits.


----------



## Ryu Deacon (Sep 13, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> As for the topic, reptiles also do not have mammary glands, therefore it would be nonsensical to believe that their anthropomorphic counterparts would.



Been said before but will say again, Anthros are a mix of Human and Animal Characteristic so they very well can have mammary glands too, but lets be a bit fair here, if they have them or not would also depends how the offspring are concieved if you wanna go all anatomicly correct/logical, hatched out of Eggs like their Feral Counterparts or live birth like Mammals...

PS: Just noting that Mammary Glands and Breasts are two diferent things...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 13, 2013)

Rin-U said:


> Been said before but will say again, Anthros are a mix of Human and Animal Characteristic so they very well can have mammary glands too, but lets be a bit fair here, if they have them or not would also depends how the offspring are concieved if you wanna go all anatomicly correct/logical, hatched out of Eggs like their Feral Counterparts or live birth like Mammals...
> 
> PS: Just noting that Mammary Glands and Breasts are two diferent things...



Indeed because dogs don't have boobs. They're teats. Not the same.
If someone put a pair of boobs on a Platypus  anthro it doesn't make sense because they do not have boobs. They leak milk through patches of skin. 

But again putting boobs on things is a grievous offense to what "looks right" because no one says fucking shit about belly buttons on reptiles.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 13, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> If someone put a pair of boobs on a Platypus  anthro it doesn't make sense because they do not have boobs. They leak milk through patches of skin.



Platypi are horrible mistakes of nature. I don't really think it would matter if a platypus anthro had tits because even the real life animal isn't realistic.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 13, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Platypi are horrible mistakes of nature. I don't really think it would matter if a platypus anthro had tits because even the real life animal isn't realistic.



Nuuu they are adorable!


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 13, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Nuuu they are adorable!



There is nothing adorable about nature pissing all over logic. >:C


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Sep 13, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Platypi are horrible mistakes of nature. I don't really think it would matter if a platypus anthro had tits because even the real life animal isn't realistic.


Echidnas are less ridiculous then the platypus, but they also lay eggs and produce milk through skin patches. So what about them, then?


----------



## Ryu Deacon (Sep 13, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Platypi are horrible mistakes of nature. I don't really think it would matter if a platypus anthro had tits because even the real life animal isn't realistic.


Not so much a mistake as an expeiriment, eg. advancing evolution thru Trail & Error, we are not much diferent in that aspect, the Human Race is also a mistake of nature, it is pretty much the only animal that does not have any natural Ability to defend or to attack, we need artificial Tools for that. That is also one of many thing why we all realy like reading/ talking about or looking at "Talking/ Sentient Animals" , we wish to have their abilities, feel like them, be suposibly free like them...
Of cource someone may have a diferent opinion on that, just giving my word


> There is nothing adorable about nature pissing all over logic. >:C


wouldnt still be living after hundreds of Years if there was no logic in them, and the way your using logic one could question why Nature suposibly gave us Concious Thought...


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (Sep 13, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Neither does the tongue of your avatar. Like rainbow tongues exist. WTF.




And you're entitled to your opinion, of course!


Also; Who's to say rainbow tongues don't exist somewhere in the Universe?

My fursona makes no logical sense; It doesn't have to. It's a figment of my imagination.

Just like great novels and films don't have to make logical sense.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 13, 2013)

Rin-U said:


> Not so much a mistake as an expeiriment, eg. advancing evolution thru Trail & Error, we are not much diferent in that aspect, the Human Race is also a mistake of nature, it is pretty much the only animal that does not have any natural Ability to defend or to attack, we need artificial Tools for that. That is also one of many thing why we all realy like reading/ talking about or looking at "Talking/ Sentient Animals" , we wish to have their abilities, feel like them, be suposibly free like them...
> Of cource someone may have a diferent opinion on that, just giving my word
> 
> wouldnt still be living after hundreds of Years if there was no logic in them, and the way your using logic one could question why Nature suposibly gave us Concious Thought...



Okay.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 13, 2013)

Drake Ukkonen said:


> And you're entitled to your opinion, of course!
> 
> 
> Also; Who's to say rainbow tongues don't exist somewhere in the Universe?
> ...



My point is you are arguing over logic of fiction. It is retarded.


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (Sep 13, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> My point is you are arguing over logic of fiction. It is retarded.




I didn't argue with anyone, Arshes, you just came and slammed my avatar by an artist who wasn't myself, who created this character from their imagination, with only four keywords from myself. If you think it's WTF, then tell the artist who made it. I didn't ask for the tongue to be rainbow, but I love what they did for me.


Oh god, a furry with an open mind, KILL IT WITH FIRE.

Not sure if inactive posters go through an initiation with you, or if you like to start arguments for your own entertainment. But I've noticed you slam half of my posts. If you'd like to talk about a post I make, then PM me, instead of making it a public spectacle. I would really appreciate that, person to person.


If arguing over logic of fiction is r******d, why did you even post in this thread?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 13, 2013)

Drake Ukkonen said:


> I didn't argue with anyone, Arshes, you just came and slammed my avatar by an artist who wasn't myself, who created this character from their imagination, with only four keywords from myself. If you think it's WTF, then tell the artist who made it. I didn't ask for the tongue to be rainbow, but I love what they did for me.
> 
> 
> Oh god, a furry with an open mind, KILL IT WITH FIRE.
> ...



Such massive asshurt.

In regards to your avatar, she's pointing out the painfully obvious inconsistency in your reasoning between you treating reptilehuman titties as ridiculous, yet rainbow tongues as acceptable because they may exist somewhere in the universe.

It doesn't take much effort to see that as just that rather than a personal attack on you or an artist.

Also lol u


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (Sep 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Such massive asshurt.
> 
> In regards to your avatar, she's pointing out the painfully obvious inconsistency in your reasoning between you treating reptilehuman titties as ridiculous, yet rainbow tongues as acceptable because they may exist somewhere in the universe.
> 
> ...




But I didn't state anywhere that reptile breasts are ridiculous. I can take them or leave them. Just because they don't look right to me personally doesn't mean it's a universal truth that they don't look right.


And that vent post was in reference to the acceptance people at the art schools I'm applying to, as well as a multitude of instances. So, not relevant to this particular situation.

But thank you for the assumption.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 13, 2013)

Drake Ukkonen said:


> But I didn't state anywhere that reptile breasts are ridiculous. I can take them or leave them. Just because they don't look right to me personally doesn't mean it's a universal truth that they don't look right.





Drake Ukkonen said:


> At first I did, now... Eh. Doesn't look right.   In my opinion of course.



And Arshes went in and pointed out how it's weird that you'd say that tits on certain things doesn't look right, yet a silly flamboyant design you've adopted somehow does manage to look right to you.

If difference of opinion plus criticism causes you to choose to outright lament it and cry fursecution, I wouldn't bother posting at all.


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (Sep 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> And Arshes went in and pointed out how it's weird that you'd say that tits on certain things doesn't look right, yet a silly flamboyant design you've adopted somehow does manage to look right to you.
> 
> If difference of opinion plus criticism causes you to choose to outright lament it and cry fursecution, I wouldn't bother posting at all.




I apologize for lashing out, but this isn't the first time I've had my posts torn apart by Arshes. It was a bit of frustration and confusion, because I misinterpreted their intent. Yes, it's a case of double standards, but everyone has differing opinions about different things. Breasts on lizards aren't as attractive to me as breasts on wolves, even though they have teats. None of the fandom makes logical sense. It doesn't have to.

Basically, on my part:


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 13, 2013)

Drake Ukkonen said:


> r******d



Woah, hey, man, put a trigger warning before that.

Check your mentally functional privilege.


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (Sep 13, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Woah, hey, man, put a trigger warning before that.
> 
> Check your mentally functional privilege.




Shoot, I was trying to keep it professional. Pardon my vulgarity.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 13, 2013)

Drake Ukkonen said:


> I didn't argue with anyone, Arshes, you just came and slammed my avatar by an artist who wasn't myself, who created this character from their imagination, with only four keywords from myself. If you think it's WTF, then tell the artist who made it. I didn't ask for the tongue to be rainbow, but I love what they did for me.
> 
> 
> Oh god, a furry with an open mind, KILL IT WITH FIRE.
> ...



What the fuck bro. 
Put back that last avatar. I liked it :c

Also don't take anything here personal.


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (Sep 13, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> What the fuck bro.
> Put back that last avatar. I liked it :c
> 
> Also don't take anything here personal.




You did? c:


Yes, I broke one of my own rules, "Don't take anything personally".

Thanks falaffel, you're pretty cool. :grin:


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 13, 2013)

Drake Ukkonen said:


> You did? c:
> 
> 
> Yes, I broke one of my own rules, "Don't take anything personally".
> ...



Yeah I was talking about the inconsistency of arguing logic about fictional funny animals and pointed out that it's silly to complain about reptile boobies if you're gonna have rainbow tongued avatars, blue squirrels and animals you find in a box of  food coloring ridden Lucky Charms.

Dunno where you got "your art sucks from" at all. - Tho the avatar is a takeoff of Anry's cat ball licking http://anry.deviantart.com/gallery/?catpath=/


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 13, 2013)

Drake Ukkonen said:


> Shoot, I was trying to keep it professional. Pardon my vulgarity.



I forgive you.

Just trying to retain social justice is all. On the internet.


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (Sep 13, 2013)

Sorry everyone for my Asperger's. Resume your daily internet activities.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 13, 2013)

Drake Ukkonen said:


> Sorry everyone for my assburgers.



Please stop. c_c


----------



## Machine (Sep 13, 2013)

Breasts on avian anthros.

That makes just about as much sense as boobs on a snake.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 13, 2013)

Drake Ukkonen said:


> You did? c:
> 
> 
> Yes, I broke one of my own rules, "Don't take anything personally".
> ...



Speaking of your avi I know you from somewhere.. (not fa)... 

Rarely am I.


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (Sep 13, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Speaking of your avi I know you from somewhere.. (not fa)...
> 
> Rarely am I.




If it's this licky one, I'm not sure, I've only really used it here. Today is when I started to spread out to other sites. The licky avatar is pretty common in general over at DA, though.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Sep 13, 2013)

Machine said:


> Breasts on avian anthros.
> 
> That makes just about as much sense as boobs on a snake.


Gives "Chicken Breasts" a whole new meaning, doesn't it? :v


----------



## DarkShadow777 (Sep 13, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Yeah I was talking about the inconsistency of arguing logic about fictional funny animals and pointed out that it's silly to complain about reptile boobies if you're gonna have rainbow tongued avatars, blue squirrels and animals you find in a box of  food coloring ridden Lucky Charms...



Fair enough

May I add that anyway, anthros are beyond "standard" logic? I mean, Anthros doesn't exist, therefore are lots of theries that give support for them in a universe of "What if..."
May breasts in avians and reptiles be somewhat a genetic aberration? Similar anatomy explanations say that about human breasts... In some books they mention female breasts as "mamary glandes atrophy" during puberty... (It may be inverse, IIRC)...

Anyway, it's like discussing is Santa Claus exists and if he has a 8 inch penis...


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 13, 2013)

Drake Ukkonen said:


> If it's this licky one, I'm not sure, I've only really used it here. Today is when I started to spread out to other sites. The licky avatar is pretty common in general over at DA, though.


I think it was steam.... 
We must talk privately now using publicly displayed visitor messages.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 14, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Nuuu they are adorable!



You get to ride on them as transportation in Cube World! \:3/


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 14, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I just had another thought on this. Reptile breasts look really weird depending on what scales are covering them. If they have scales like this going across them, the distortion of the lines (of the scales) looks strange. If they had these scales, though, it would probably look okay, or at least less weird.
> 
> I don't really look for this kind of stuff though, so I'm not sure. XD


Well depending on the level of detail the scales may not be drawn. They could just have a 'leathery skin' look in which case the texture of the boobs wouldn't rly be different.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2013)

Machine said:


> Breasts on avian anthros.
> 
> That makes just about as much sense as *boobs on a snake*.



Ah yes, the xxx sequel of snakes on a plane.


----------



## ADF (Sep 14, 2013)

If people make an issue of breasts on reptiles, should that change aren't they just the sort that are going to move onto the next thing to nitpick? Are reptile furries going to have to relinquish their mammal genitals for cloaca in the name of realism? Maybe they have to stop talking because lizards don't really have lips that can articulate words...


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 14, 2013)

ADF said:


> If people make an issue of breasts on reptiles, should that change aren't they just the sort that are going to move onto the next thing to nitpick? Are reptile furries going to have to relinquish their mammal genitals for cloaca in the name of realism? Maybe they have to stop talking because lizards don't really have lips that can articulate words...



OOOOOOOOOOH He gotchu dere dawg!!! O{}O
But these sort of questions really do only seem to pop up when it's about a sexual organ. Nothing else and I believe it's been pointed out.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 14, 2013)

DarkShadow777 said:


> Fair enough
> 
> May I add that anyway, anthros are beyond "standard" logic? I mean, Anthros doesn't exist, therefore are lots of theries that give support for them in a universe of "What if..."
> May breasts in avians and reptiles be somewhat a genetic aberration? Similar anatomy explanations say that about human breasts... In some books they mention female breasts as "mamary glandes atrophy" during puberty... (It may be inverse, IIRC)...
> ...



Well I keep pointing out the belly button example. People draw belly buttons on anthro reptiles. It makes little sense because a belly button is a result of an umbilical cord for mammals. Since reptiles hatch from eggs, why would an anthro reptile have live birth. That doesn't mean there are no reptiles in current nature that do not give live birth, because in fact there are a few. However, not too many artists or furries probably did their research on which do - and chose animals that would look cool in a humanoid form. 

Besides that, why is it ok for rainbow colored animals to exist where they pretty much wouldn't in nature? Purple fox, blue bears, rainbow colored zebras...

When people talk about on the other hand, believable sense of anatomy, it's mostly that you don't want your proportions of a particular furry creature to look off. You still need to have a design sense where the creature looks like it could exist in the realm you created it for. So in cases of broken anatomy, it doesn't fly because it is visually jarring and people have some understanding of when human anatomy looks wrong. That or the design looks off.

It's kind of like how people watching Star Trek will believe that every danger is effected by the space time continuum, transporters are possible, and so is warp since they disproved Einstein's theory. However, fans will pitch a shitfit because the number of pips (which denote rank) are once again wrong on Transporter Chief Miles O'Brian's uniform.


----------



## Haystack (Sep 14, 2013)

although breasts are RL-illogical for reptilian species, they sure are fun to look at, so I don't really mind the dissonance.
could possibly take them as an offshoot of traditional reptiles that had edged more towards mammalian features.

one of my old furry buds is a dragon -- but he's a mammalian dragon, so he has nipples and it makes more sense in RL terms.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 14, 2013)

Haystack said:


> although breasts are RL-illogical for reptilian species, they sure are fun to look at, so I don't really mind the dissonance.



This.


Why is this still a discussion? Why are we still arguing over this? It really doesn't fucking matter in any way. Christ almighty. It's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Haystack (Sep 14, 2013)

it really isn't a big deal, especially for someone like me, who actively spits in the face of realism in favor of fantasy fun.

jack the natural order!  have fun, and don't be so damned uptight about what's "right".

(grr... replying to, and agreeing with Saliva, here... I messed up the reply on this one.)


----------



## Machine (Sep 14, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Ah yes, the xxx sequel of snakes on a plane.


I would watch that.


----------



## FluffMouse (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't get the point of being logical when it comes to anthros. If it looks good, you go for it. I've seen very few 6 titted mammals running around the fandom. Even so, if an art piece is going to be sexual in nature, I prefer more human characteristics there.. as I'm attracted to humans. :|


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 14, 2013)

Machine said:


> I would watch that.



...

......

*learns how to animate like Spazkidin3D in a night*


----------



## DarkShadow777 (Sep 14, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Well I keep pointing out the belly button example. People draw belly buttons on anthro reptiles. It makes little sense because a belly button is a result of an umbilical cord for mammals. Since reptiles hatch from eggs, why would an anthro reptile have live birth. That doesn't mean there are no reptiles in current nature that do not give live birth, because in fact there are a few. However, not too many artists or furries probably did their research on which do - and chose animals that would look cool in a humanoid form...



In that regard, I must agree fully, a belly button in a reptile has no sense... that and maybe rainbow color furries... but meh... colored furries are even done by Nintendo (Krystal everyone?)

I see where you are going, indeed I wanted to support your previous post, not arguing it, just adding some sort of explanation for a reptile with breasts... If this creatures really existed on reality, they surely wouldn't look like they are on drawings or paintings... maybe different. I don't remember if it was you or anyone else talking about ditigrade furries being completelly off in reality because of their spine not supporting their leg configuration (ans S-esque spine cannot work with digitrade furris, but a C-shaped one)

Just my two cents


----------



## ayylmao123123 (Sep 15, 2013)

.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 19, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Why is this still a discussion? Why are we still arguing over this? It really doesn't fucking matter in any way. Christ almighty. It's not that big of a deal.


You just don't get it do you? Whether or not these fictional creatures have boobs is very important :V


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 16, 2021)

So the ghost of Thomas Jefferson is also reviving all the threads involving breasts?

The internet is an amazing place, isn't it?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 17, 2021)

I've seen boobs on everything from beer cans to fucking furniture. If it can work on on bloody furniture they sure as hell can work on anthro reptiles.


----------



## AniwayasSong (Jun 17, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> I've seen boobs on everything from beer cans to fucking furniture. If it can work on on bloody furniture they sure as hell can work on anthro reptiles.


Since most of the Furry Fandom is guys, and since most guys have a fixation on breasts?

There's a bit of fun to be had 'Anthropomorphizing' different species. By default it's a meld of different anatomies and species. That liberty is part of the allure if ya ask me!
Now, reptiles with mammaries? Hell, look at it from the standpoint of one helluva story outline?!
Wasn't that long ago, folks didn't believe mammals had pouches, or laid eggs. Take yer *BOWS*, Australia/other terrains!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 17, 2021)

Maybe, I mean they're supposed to represent both humans _and _animals.

I just let people do what they want. :V


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 17, 2021)

This topic shall be one of the eternally debatable topics within the furry fandom. It always intrigues me! OwO

By the way, that one comic I saw somewhere in Korean community--ambiguously NSFW wordings included(so I'll skip them all)--starring a human character(likely the sona of the artist) and the famous Suspiciously Wealthy Furry character.

The human was picking with this exact topic, then the SWFur appears and later says something like *"Breasts is hope, desire, and the reason of existence for us who draw them--No matter the species, no matter the biology."*
The human eventually had a handshake with the SWFur, "Sir, you're right!" XD

It gave me some smiles >w<


Other than that, in my opinion: Each to their own!
I won't mind whether people lean more or less to biology on those breast'ed characters whose species don't have em. Cuz after all--as it's already been told before me in this thread--the concept of the anthropomorphic animal itself is already 'unreal'. UwU


----------



## kelliegator (Jun 17, 2021)

I think it depends on the context. My fursona has boobs, 'cause she's supposed to be me and I like my boobs.

But for a fictional universe I'm working on the reptile anthros don't have boobs, because... there's really no narrative reason for it. So there you go.


----------

